# TTRS Wheels - any updates?



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

*TTRS Wheels - any updates? (SOLVED)*

I know this has been addressed before, but . . .

Looking for the elusive 18" wheels to clear the calipers. I visited VMR today. Nice guys. Their 18" just barely scrapes the calipers at the barrel. Interestingly, deep concave spokes clear the calipers just fine and are not the problem.

Also, 9.5 width (ET 45) comes frighteningly close to the strut. The tire would definitely rub it. I also worried about rubbing the fender at that width. Unfortunately, VMR doesn't carry 9" width.

I plan to visit Forgestar to test fitment.

So,
- Has anyone found 18"-ers that fit?
- Can anyone confirm that 9" width with ET 45 doesn't rub? It's only 7mm further out than stock (assuming 255 tire and stock height).


----- UPDATE -----

I got Miro 111's, 18x8.5 ET35 with R-S3 255/35 rubber. Here you go:










































Not quite poke, but they're pretty far out for my tastes. The gap you see is because the tire is 1" shorter than stock (thanx to the lack of a 255/40 offering from Hankook). But, I'm hoping this will save me from rubbing on hard cornering. Hey, maybe the shorter gearing will gain me 0.1 more second in 0-60! 

I looked at the fender seam in the rear wheel wells. There's about 1cm that can be ground down without any impact on the seam strength.

Any comments, compliments, gagging?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

There have been a few posts of 18's that work, I'm sure the owners will chime in. There have been some on QW too.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

My winter wheels are 18x8 ET35 and they fit perfectly with about 1cm clearance between the arms of the wheel and the caliper face. They also stick out about 5 mm farther than stock toward the fender and they don't rub. There's pretty much no way that an 18x8 ET45 would fit without hitting the caliper. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

- Jeremy - said:


> There's pretty much no way that an 18x8 ET45 would fit without hitting the caliper.
> 
> - Jeremy -


Spacer.


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

Looks like the usual suspects showed up to the party.

Jeremy, please remind me which 18's you have. The ones I looked at scrape at the _barrel_, not the spokes. As Domm said, rim clearance can be addressed by spacers.

I really, really don't want to settle for 19s. An R-S3 in 255-18 is $220. 225-19 is $330. That's +$400 per set for a worse track tire! (and less rubber, to boot)

An 18x9 ET45 that clears both the barrel and spokes would be perfect.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

new HRE wheels P40SC are out, i think lightest yet

http://www.6speedonline.com/forums/997-turbo-gt2/265527-new-hre-p40sc-conical-series-pictures.html


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Nobody makes an 18x9 +52 wheel that fits the TT?


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

HRE will make you the R43, its a super light race wheel, i was considering it, but i decided 18's look too small on the mk2 TT 

http://www.hrewheels.com/r43/ 

that wheel only comes in 18", but you can get any width, and offset you wish  

18x9 weigh 19lbs 

they also make the R40, mesh version


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

tdi-bart said:


> HRE will make you the R43, its a super light race wheel, i was considering it, but i decided 18's look too small on the mk2 TT
> 
> http://www.hrewheels.com/r43/
> 
> ...


 Those are insanely expensive for a track wheel (not to mention that they look pretty bad on that BMW, IMO). 

Are any of the OEM 18" TT wheels 9" wide?


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm gonna try to drop by Forgestar this week. They're iForge, but make those 'rolled' pseudo-forged wheels. They're quite light for cast wheels, and cheap too, at $1400 for a set. They make 18x9 at any ET up to 50 (they're made to order).


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

mageus said:


> Looks like the usual suspects showed up to the party.
> 
> Jeremy, please remind me which 18's you have. The ones I looked at scrape at the _barrel_, not the spokes. As Domm said, rim clearance can be addressed by spacers.
> 
> ...


 Ohhh... I understand now. Sorry, I just assumed that all 18" wheels had the same barrel inner diameter. I always figured that the spoke geometry would be more important than the barrel. That really sucks. I guess you're right about needing test fitments then. Hopefully the Forgestars fit. They're a good track wheel. 

So, I'm not sure if I can be much help here. My wheels are German reps called Wheelworld WH11's. There's probably 7mm of clearance between the caliper and the arms and 5mm between the caliper and the barrel. 

****ty cell phone images: 










































- Jeremy -


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Marty said:


> Those are insanely expensive for a track wheel (not to mention that they look pretty bad on that BMW, IMO).
> 
> Are any of the OEM 18" TT wheels 9" wide?


 Yes, the OEM European TT-RS 18's are 18x9 ET52 and run 255's. Although, they're not very attractive. 










- Jeremy -


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 5, 2008)

Standard OEM 18"s are 245/40 18 not 255. 
I run them as winters with the OEM 19"s (255/35 19) for summer 

I have the RS4 B7 8 pot calipers squeezed behind too without issue  










Note I have drilled discs now not slotted


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

jamiekip said:


> Standard OEM 18"s are 245/40 18 not 255.
> I run them as winters with the OEM 19"s (255/35 19) for summer
> 
> I have the RS4 B7 8 pot calipers squeezed behind too without issue


 Damn, that is sexy, Jamie. But the OEM 18's are 18x9 ET52, correct? 

- Jeremy -


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

mageus said:


> Can anyone confirm that 9" width with ET 45 doesn't rub? It's only 7mm further out than stock (assuming 255 tire and stock height).


 I rub under hard cornering front and back, lowered on H&R springs, no spacers, stock 255/35/19 Toyo tires. Its gentle, nice rubbing, but it does rub. The front is rubbing on the plastic fender liner, and the rear is rubbing on the plastic fender/bumper clip. Many TT owners have ground down that bumper clip without issue, and I think that is going to be necessary with any setup that is more aggressive than stock.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

My P40's with et 50 are due in this week. I'll keep you all informed if there is any rubbing. I doubt the 2mm will cause any issues though.


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

Dropped by Bavarian Exclusive, in Brea, CA. Friendly guys. They tested a Miro 111 18x8.5 and it worked! Plenty of barrel clearance, much more than Jeremy's can-you-fit-an-index-card. ET 45 rubs at the spokes, but ET 35 clears in spades. 

Only question is, will the ET 35 rub? It's about 3/4" closer to the fender, which is a little scary, especially if you hit a berm hard. Options are 255/35-18 which is 1" shorter diameter, or 245/40-18 which is similar diameter but only 1/2" closer to the fender. Or use the ET 45 with a 5mm spacer (not optimal for the track). 


Still trying to get in with Forgestar to check fitment.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

mageus said:


> Dropped by Bavarian Exclusive, in Brea, CA. Friendly guys. They tested a Miro 111 18x8.5 and it worked! Plenty of barrel clearance, much more than Jeremy's can-you-fit-an-index-card. ET 45 rubs at the spokes, but ET 35 clears in spades.
> 
> Only question is, will the ET 35 rub? It's about 3/4" closer to the fender, which is a little scary, especially if you hit a berm hard. Options are 255/35-18 which is 1" shorter diameter, or 245/40-18 which is similar diameter but only 1/2" closer to the fender. Or use the ET 45 with a 5mm spacer (not optimal for the track).
> 
> ...


 Bah! I can fit three index cards in mine  

Here's a really sloppy CAD drawing so you can visualize what you're deciding on: 










Green: 19x9 ET52 
Red: 18x8.5 ET35 
Cyan: 255/35 R19 
Magenta: 245/40 R18 
Blue: 255/35 R18 

You can see that the blue sticks out 17mm farther than the stock wheel, but is also 13mm shorter. The magenta is a bit better at only 12mm farther out and 4mm shorter. IMO, magenta is the safer option, but the blue is 1/2 inch shorter and that may prevent rubbing. It's too hard to say. One thing to consider is the diameter of the tire. Your speedo will read faster with a smaller tire. The 245/40 is only 1.2% faster than stock. The 255/35 R18 is 4% faster than stock. 

http://www.1010tires.com/TireSizeCalculator.asp 

Honestly, if the 18x9 Forgestar's fit the barrel and spokes around the brakes, I think having them make a custom offset is best. If they can fit around an ET50 or so, then you can get the R-S3's in either 265/35 or 265/40. A 255/40 R18 Pilot Super Sport would absolutely be your best option because it's the same diameter and width as stock. 

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...dewall=Blackwall&partnum=54YR8PSSXL&tab=Sizes 

EDIT: After reading Bigstu's comment, I definitely think your best bet is finding something in the ET50 range with the 255/40 PSS's. I'm really surprised that 19x9 ET45 rubs... 

Here's another drawing showing how close the 255/40 R18 is to stock on an 18x9 ET52 wheel: 










Magenta: 19x9 ET52 
Blue: 18x9 ET52 
Green: 255/35 R19 
Red: 255/40 R18 

- Jeremy -


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

Please see my response in the topic I started a while back, post #10. 

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...els-looking-for-some-18-inch-options-that-FIT! 

I found some that have worked excellent so far, and are extremely reasonably priced.


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

Jeremy, you are a true uber-geek. 

I say this with the deepest respect. I've got spreadsheets full of offset data for every possible wheel/tire combination. 

Yes, 255/40-18 is the same width as stock. Here's the issue: 
- A quick survey of Fourtitude has people with 8.5"-45 and 9"-40 255 rubbing - and only with street driving. 
- Per Tire Rack, R-S3 options are 245/40 & 255/35. No 255/40. 
- R-S3 is supposed to be one of the widest tires around, so add a few mm 
- Sorry, but this is a track tire. No pansy PSS here. R-S3 or bust. 
- I doubt the Forgestars would fit at ET 50. 
- This assumes the Forgestar barrels fit - they have a pretty thick lip in pictures. 

Best option would be Forgestar 18x9 with 265/35 (assuming ET 45). This would put me 12mm+ out from stock, and be 1/2" shorter diameter than stock. 

The Miro 18x8.5-45 with 5mm spacer (ET 40) and 255/35 also puts me 12+mm out, but with a 1" drop in radius which is safer. But at the expense of a smaller contact patch, and having to use a non-hub-centric spacer. 
Miro 18x8.5 ET 35 would only be an option with 245/40 - even smaller contact patch, taller tire, but sans spacer. 

I'm assuming Stu is running 10-20mm lower than stock. That equalizes my smaller diameter advantage. I think if I want a wider track, I'm going to have to get a shorter tire. 

This stock ET 52 is driving me crazy! 

Thanx for all the help, guys. We truly are forging new territory. 


BTW, got the Conti DWS today. They ride soooo nice on the 19" stockers.


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

sr_erick said:


> Please see my response in the topic I started a while back...


 Looked at those. But I need an 8.5" wheel to get 255 rubber. Good to hear they are of decent quality, and look great to boot. 

The Miro is a pressure cast wheel, which is theoretically stronger than gravity cast, which is likely what Alzor does.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

- Jeremy - said:


> Yes, the OEM European TT-RS 18's are 18x9 ET52 and run 255's. Although, they're not very attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Do you know of any places that make decent replicas of the TT-RS 18's in the same width and offsets? 

Nice wheel CAD by the way. Love it!


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

Spoke to Forgestar (iForge). They can't test fit wheels since their wheels are made to order. He guarantees me that the CF5 18" ET 47 will clear, since he's seen it on a TT with Brembo BBK. 

Here are my options: 

Miro 18x8.5 ET 40, 255/35 tire. 
- I've confirmed fitment in person. 
- 255/35 is 1" shorter than stock (diameter), giving more room for clearance. 
- Available in a couple days with tires fitted. 

Forgestar 18x9 ET 47, 265/35 tire. 
- I haven't personally confirmed the fit 
- 265/35 is 3/4" shorter than stock. 
- Given the deeper offset, the 265's track is as wide as the Miro with 255 tire. 
- Takes 6 weeks to manufacture and deliver. 

So, the Forgestar will give me either more rubber with the same clearance, or more clearance with the same rubber. At the expense of not being 100% sure it will fit. 




Any thoughts?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

A full inch is close to 4% off. Odometer and speedometer will be off quite a bit. Stance will probably look off too, not enough wheel and tire for a TT IMO


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

JohnLZ7W said:


> A full inch is close to 4% off. Odometer and speedometer will be off quite a bit. Stance will probably look off too, not enough wheel and tire for a TT IMO


 Yes, but this is for the track only. Have GPS for accurate speed. Don't care too much about looks. May even gain a little acceleration at the expense of top speed, which is 170+ stock. 

I definitely wouldn't recommend this for street wheels. 265/35-19 would be perfect for looks (only increases the radius by 1/6").


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

- Jeremy - said:


> - Jeremy -


 This is all wrong, wheels don't fit to anything. 
They need to be black or silver.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

R5T said:


> This is all wrong, wheels don't fit to anything.
> They need to be black or silver.


 Yeah, I know. They're just winter wheels. They look like **** anyway  

I'll get better wheels next winter. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 24, 2003)

*wheels*

just looking one day and found some nice + light quality J-Line wheels, custom built at a much lower price than most 2 pc forged wheels


----------



## IPSA (Dec 25, 2011)

19x9 et50, no rubbing P40S, weight under 21lbs. Stock rubber.
Tried same wheel et 40, rubbed fender clips on moderate loading.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

IPSA said:


> 19x9 et50, no rubbing P40S, weight under 21lbs. Stock rubber.
> Tried same wheel et 40, rubbed fender clips on moderate loading.


Sister HRE wheels...P40 same size (19x9 et50), brushed tinted clear...


----------



## IPSA (Dec 25, 2011)

Looks a little cooler in your neck of the woods.

Gotta luv P40s in any form...


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

No doubt! Although our winter has been great this year.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Sister HRE wheels...P40 same size (19x9 et50), brushed tinted clear...


nice p40's.... but do I spy with my little eye that u painted the side mirrors black? By your silver outer grill frame means u didn't spring for the titanium pack/ cf mirrors ...


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

^^^they're CF


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

AppleChilli said:


> ^^^they're CF


Yeah, what he said. No Ti pac, but CF mirrors.


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

So do all aftermarket wheels need centering rings? I was hoping to get an aftermarket 18" wheel that fits without a centering ring. I've heard aggressive tracking/autoxing can cause the rings to break/melt (plastic) or fuse (metal) to the brake. 

Any comments? 

Also how much are the OEM audi 18" wheels for the TT RS? Even though they're heavier than aftermarket they may be worth it if they're reasonably priced and they fit properly.


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

I picked up these Miros
http://www.mirowheels.com/111.html
The guys at Bavarian Exclusive were great (Brea, CA).

They're not forged, but they're not heavy either. 18x8.5 with 57mm center bore. I had to go ET 35, since 45 wouldn't fit. So, the barrel clears, but the spokes were tight. Under hard driving a 255 tire might rub. However, I went 255 with a lower profile than stock, so the tire is 1" shorter. Hopefully this will help. I'll let you know after the next track day. And they're shod with RS3's.

I'll post pics when I get a chance.


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

mageus said:


> I picked up these Miros
> http://www.mirowheels.com/111.html
> The guys at Bavarian Exclusive were great (Brea, CA).
> 
> ...


Do they need centering rings? I'm very intrigued. Post pics!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

mageus said:


> I picked up these Miros
> http://www.mirowheels.com/111.html
> The guys at Bavarian Exclusive were great (Brea, CA).
> 
> ...


It'll be interesting to see where an et35 8.5 lands with respect to the fender, should be out there quite a bit.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

JohnLZ7W said:


> It'll be interesting to see where an et35 8.5 lands with respect to the fender, should be out there quite a bit.


And 8.5" is pretty narrow for an RS...


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

JohnLZ7W said:


> It'll be interesting to see where an et35 8.5 lands with respect to the fender, should be out there quite a bit.


I think I can help here. Just a lowly TTS but here's my 8.5" ET 35 wheels with 245's (57.1 hub)


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

fjork_duf said:


> Do they need centering rings? I'm very intrigued. Post pics!


No. TT stock center bore is 57mm. B8 center bore is 66mm.



Marty said:


> And 8.5" is pretty narrow for an RS...


The 9.5 wheel (ET 45) just barely touches the strut. I'm sure the rubber would hit it.

9" is the sweet spot for the RS. It's the aftermarket offset that screws things up. I can understand why VAG made such a deep offset (maximize suspension width) but it's a real PITA.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

mageus said:


> No. TT stock center bore is 57mm. B8 center bore is 66mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The aftermarket needs to make some 9" ET 52 mm wheels for TTs!


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

Marty said:


> The aftermarket needs to make some 9" ET 52 mm wheels for TTs!


True dat.

I looked at Forgestars. They'll make a custom offset up to 50. But there were a lot of bad reviews - delays, quality issues. They get the wheels with blank hubs from China, then mill the offset and drill the bolt holes. This allows them to get custom ET and also fit any bolt configuration. But there were complaints about poor quality and alignment issues.

52 ET 5x112 is only on 8P/8J and older models (golf/jetta/A3/TT). So a 45 offset isn't that big a deal since the non-TT's are only running up to 235 rubber. Or they just poke. It's just not cost effective for aftermarket companies to make ET 50+.


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

I took some pics. Check out the original post.


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

So it seems I may go with the OEM 18":

http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt2/msgs/14412.phtml

They're going to fit right, and they look ok. 

So the USA stock 19" come with 255/35 19, and the stock 18" are 245/40 18

That's a slight difference in wheel size. 0.3in smaller for the 18" wheels. Is there a setting in the ECU where you can specify wheel specs? Or are you just going to put more miles on the car faster if you drive around with 245/40 18"?

It's not horrible, but I plan on mounting those for track days and possibly autox. The tire prices and selection at 245/40 18 are WAY more favorable. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Marty said:


> The aftermarket needs to make some 9" ET 52 mm wheels for TTs!


My HRE's are et50 and just fine. They're out there.


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

fjork_duf said:


> Or are you just going to put more miles on the car faster if you drive around with 245/40 18"?


 There's no way to change the odometer. It may even be a regulatory thing. There is a setting for fuel consumption, so your mpg can be accurate. 

But it's only 1.2% off. So, over 50K miles, your odometer will only be off by 600 miles. My 18" setup is 4% lower, but I don't care since it's only gonna be used for the track. 

Part of the reason I went 18" was for tire prices (but also for better handling).


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

mageus said:


>


 Not the place to put your licence plate.  
You block partly your intercooler and airflow to your left brake.


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

so true, you've already got a plate blocking horizontally through the grille,why not just use the oem braket for the plate. would look much better and not attract the law dogs.


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

1) Don't want to drill into the bar. 
2) Completely reversible (well, I had to drill two tiny holes under the splitter). 
3) Too cheap to buy the OEM bracket. $400 for a piece of plastic? 
4) Worried that the mount would dull the honeycomb grill over time. 

The bracket is a rectangular aluminum frame. For track days, the plate comes off, and there is essentially no restriction to airflow. For commuting (the only street driving I do), the plate has zero impact on performance. In fact, the OEM bracket blocks more intercooler airflow than my method does - I measured. 

I respect everyone's opinions and criticisms. I spent weeks thinking this one through. I agree completely that the OEM plate is the easier and cleaner method. 

Yeah, it's a bit ricer, but what's one to do.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

mageus said:


> 1) Don't want to drill into the bar.
> 2) Completely reversible (well, I had to drill two tiny holes under the splitter).
> 3) Too cheap to buy the OEM bracket. $400 for a piece of plastic?
> 4) Worried that the mount would dull the honeycomb grill over time.
> ...


 $400 for the OEM license plate bracket?? 

It's pretty easy to pop on and off, and it's pretty secure even without the screws. It kind of clips on to the stock honeycomb grille.


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

Yeah I am glad I got the oem bracket when I ordered the car. Took it off and there are just two small barely noticeable screw holes behind the honeycomb on the plastic bar.


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

fjork_duf said:


> Yeah I am glad I got the oem bracket when I ordered the car.


 I grabbed a dropped order. The original buyer had chosen the plate-delete option. The car was a week from port when I made the deposit, so I didn't have a chance to change the option. 

At the time the dealer said a front plate bracket didn't even exist. Later, the dealer refused to give me the bracket for free because AoA wouldn't reimburse them (since it wasn't on the original order). Oh, but they would be glad to part me and $400 of my money for the sake of compliance with the CA driving code.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

If anyone is selling their TT-RS 5 spoke wheels with tires let me know!


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

caj1 said:


> If anyone is selling their TT-RS 5 spoke wheels with tires let me know!


 I'll be selling the wheels and possibly the tires here in the next few days. I see that you're in my neck of the woods; lets discuss some options?


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

AppleChilli said:


> I'll be selling the wheels and possibly the tires here in the next few days. I see that you're in my neck of the woods; lets discuss some options?


 PM sent


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

As for the above license plate location/dilemma...why not just zip tie it to the bottom of the grill in the middle?

And are California police officers that strict about the front plate? We have the same law in NY, and I've been lucky enough to avoid any issues for 4 years on 2 cars. Even went through a seatbelt check in our last Q7 without a question about it. I know if I get pulled over for a violation I'd get ticketed for the missing plate also, but are cops bored enough to chase down someone just because they don't have a front plate?


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

DrDomm said:


> As for the above license plate location/dilemma...why not just zip tie it to the bottom of the grill in the middle?


 
Isn't that where the intercooler is located?


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

DrDomm said:


> And are California police officers that strict about the front plate?


 We were in a parking lot in the minivan. This volunteer retired policeman was putting papers on everyone's windshield. He stopped by to give me a 'courtesy' notice that if I didn't put the front plate on I'd get a ticket next time. 

Pulled over by CHP in the A5. Got me for no front plate and for tint. Marked the tint as 'not fixable' (which he can't do according to the vehicle code). When I called the court and told them this, there was a long, nervous, pause. After which a supervisor informed me they would mail me an ammended citation to take to CHP to get cleared. 

Almost everyone I know without a front plate has gotten a ticket. 

You've heard how bankrupt CA is? Easy fix!$$$


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

mageus said:


> We were in a parking lot in the minivan. This volunteer retired policeman was putting papers on everyone's windshield. He stopped by to give me a 'courtesy' notice that if I didn't put the front plate on I'd get a ticket next time.
> 
> Pulled over by CHP in the A5. Got me for no front plate and for tint. Marked the tint as 'not fixable' (which he can't do according to the vehicle code). When I called the court and told them this, there was a long, nervous, pause. After which a supervisor informed me they would mail me an ammended citation to take to CHP to get cleared.
> 
> ...


 I've gotten puled over just for "no front plate" before (twice, IIRC). I haven't been pulled over for it yet in the TT-RS. But I cary my stock plate holder that snaps on the grille just in case. My plan would be to pop it on and get it signed off by the same officer on the spot, ideally.


----------



## $øK (Sep 16, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> but are cops bored enough to chase down someone just because they don't have a front plate?


 yes


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

R5T said:


> Not the place to put your licence plate.
> You block partly your intercooler and airflow to your left brake.


 Looks weird too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

Marty said:


> ...My plan would be to pop it on and get it signed off by the same officer on the spot, ideally.


 Depends on the cop. I showed him my front plate. He didn't want to talk to me. Wouldn't answer my questions, just cut me off, wrote the ticket, and left.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

DrDomm said:


> but are cops bored enough to chase down someone just because they don't have a front plate?


 Once....in the last 20 years of so I've been running no front plate in my home state which requires one. It was deep in East Texas, state trooper popo was sitting on the side of the road, pulled out and followed me for almost a mile, then stopped me and issued a ticket for it, cost me $110 if I remember right. 
The only other incident was a ticket for no front plate in addition to a speeding ticket in one of my MINI's. Lawyered up on that one and got it dismissed along with deferral on the moving violation. 
Twice in 20 years, I consider it an occasional tax that must be paid.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

mageus said:


> ----- UPDATE -----
> 
> I got Miro 111's, 18x8.5 ET35 with R-S3 255/35 rubber. Here you go:
> 
> ...


 Have you had these on the track yet? If so, how did the car compare to the stock Toyo TS-1 rubber?


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

LongviewTx said:


> Have you had these on the track yet? If so, how did the car compare to the stock Toyo TS-1 rubber?


 The RS-3's are just as good as everyone says they are. I got some open time at a track and was flogging the car for hours on end. They have great endurance, keeping grip when hot. However, when they finally grease out, they just go. I was trying to follow a GT3 cup car and a track prepped Z06. Both times I was doing a decent job not falling too far behind, but suddenly I lost traction. I had been out for about 30" running hard when the tires finally gave out just as these guys were coming onto the track. (Cold tires on the GT3 explains why I could try to keep up with him). 

Can't comment on the impact of the 18" wheels. I had also put in the rear H&R sway. The car behaves so much more even with this setup. I did not notice any lateral give, probably helped out by both the RS-3s and the taller side wall. 

You can't beat the RS-3s. Great performance, great endurance, street legal. Sure, Michelins last longer, but at 2x the price, it's a wash. $1700 for a set of track wheels/tires can't be beat.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

do you try several pressures and diffrent sessions? Also, can you still get oversteer/rotation with the H&R RSB?


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

LongviewTx said:


> do you try several pressures and diffrent sessions? Also, can you still get oversteer/rotation with the H&R RSB?


 I manage pressures based on tire temp (outside-middle-inside). That said, the RS-3s like to run a little hot (middle temp higher than the average). 

The rear sway makes the car almost completely neutral, much better than stock. You can induce oversteer if you try, but the Haldex fights you. It will still plow if you go in too hot. Mind you, I had turned off traction control on the first setting (not completely disabled).


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

:thumbup:


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

*TT-RS Lug bolt torque*

Hey guys, what torque setting do you guys use on your OEM 19" TT-RS wheels? Online I've seen anywhere from 89ft-lb to 103ft-lb. 

I plan to consult the manual later, but in case it's not in there I thought I'd ask.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

89-90 lbs


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

Stevelev said:


> 89-90 lbs


 Thanks Steve. I put my awesome jack pad to use this weekend, during a test jacking. Haha. Thanks again for setting that up. This weekend I'll be removing the wheel to measure the brakes for 18" wheel fitting. I'll post the results to this thread.


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

fjork_duf said:


> Thanks Steve. I put my awesome jack pad to use this weekend, during a test jacking. Haha. Thanks again for setting that up. This weekend I'll be removing the wheel to measure the brakes for 18" wheel fitting. I'll post the results to this thread.



So I sent the caliper / brake measurements to CCW (http://www.ccwheel.com/) and they said a 18x9 et52 wheel will clear everything by at least 3/8". I'm still a little worried since that seems pretty tight, but I'm considering pulling the trigger on the C2Ks very soon.


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

Look what showed up today!










Did a test fitting. Fits great. Unfortunately the wrong lug bolts were sent by mistake so I will need to wait to drive on them.


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

Finally mounted! Time for a drive!


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

What is that second picture of that you posted? Can't quite make it out.. 

Nice looking wheel setup! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

The second pic is the gap between the wheel and the front caliper. Pretty tight. 

The wheels feel good on the car, but they are in need of balancing. I am going to get that done this week to get rid of a nasty vibration at 80mph.


----------

